# Would you get into the industry?



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I guess these questions come from seeing other threads about why look at porn if you're in a relationship etc. So it got me to thinking......

If you watch porn, and had a chance to be in it would you? I don't mean home movies you and your partner make really, but would you be in the porn in industry? Why or why not? If its ok to watch others and love it, why not be in it to?

Also, why do you think some people get into porn? I'm sure a big part of it is easy money...easy being the key word..goodness forbid someone might have to actually "work" for their hard earned money.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I think money drives the porn industry and it is quick and "easy" money.

Would I do it? They don't make magnifying glasses big enough for me to be successful in porn.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

No moral qualms. But, I can't see much of a market for the films I'd make.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

No. Porn is disgusting! Think about it! Strip away all the glitz, and tanning spray, the big c0cks, the implants...it's just gross. I wouldn't behave that way for free, so I certainly wouldn't do it for money. BEcause that would make it even worse, IMO.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Wouldn't be much of a film if I made one...

Walk into room, do a little initiation dance of passion, get rejected, leave room. 

The end. 

How hot was that?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

CanadianGuy said:


> Wouldn't be much of a film if I made one...
> 
> Walk into room, do a little initiation dance of passion, get rejected, leave room.
> 
> ...


Magic. You should do porn comedies lol.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

AFEH said:


> Magic. You should do porn comedies lol.



Where do I pick up my cheque?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Some of you are to funny! :rofl:


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

CanadianGuy said:


> Where do I pick up my cheque?


I thought it was you who was paying out cheques for sex you’re not getting!


We could do dark comedy porn?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I wouldn't do porn movies.I'd do a sitcom where my character was in a relationship so I wouldn't have to bang a bunch of random dudes.It would be a comedy with graphic sex scenes

Friends-XXX style


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

:rofl:


AFEH said:


> I thought it was you who was paying out cheques for sex you’re not getting!
> 
> 
> We could do dark comedy porn?


:rofl:


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I could never do porn because I cannot separate love from sex. Could I do porn with my husband? No, because part of the sexual excitement and attraction comes from the feeling that making love is a private, exclusive act. Exposing our most intimate desires to the world would feel cheap to me.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

papa5280 said:


> No moral qualms. But, I can't see much of a market for the films I'd make.


No moral issues for me but I know its not for me.

I have a few friends that are very happily married and work for "cam" websites and do well. I know their husbands know about it and they all seem fine with it. 

Of course they also say men on the internet are stupid and gross. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ew. No.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

When I was in my 20's I could so see that for me! I mean sure at that age, who wouldn't want to
have sex with lots of women for money. Seriously though I have a distant relative who actually was in the porn industry for awhile.
He started out when he was around 20 or 21 yrs of age. I remember when he got out of it, he shared with the family what life was like
in the porn world. Its not what a lot of people think, and he said most people pump it up to make it out to be glamorous and that its just wonderful.
He said it was quite the opposite. He did say in the beginning it seemed like it was what people claimed, but took a quick nose dive into reality.

There was/is lots of drug use. Abuse of all kinds, physical, mental, verbal etc, not only from other cast members
but from the crew especially. Lots of the "fantasy scenes" such as rape fantasy are really just that, rape. While cameras and rolling and off.
He walked in on people before who this was actually being done to them, and told if they didn't they would lose their job. A lot of the actors in the films are high, some are so high they don't even really realize whats going on. He said some porn stars he knew would give interviews and tell in public how much they loved it, it was great, they are treated well, etc, but behind closed doors when cameras are off they give a different side, and how they want out, and its terrible etc. I guess if you're paid the right amount of money and given your dope and given nice things you would say anything to the public. He said some people don't want to know there is a dark side of the industry, they want it to remain in a glamourous light and that these bad things really don't happen. Then there are some who simply do not care how bad it is.

He mentioned how some women had to go to plastic surgeons from time to time, not for implants, but to get their vaginas and rectums sowed up and reconstructed from over use and worn out. One womans rectum was so bad and big from gang bangs it messed her bowels up, and thats all I will say on that issue. I remember someone saying maybe he was just in with the wrong porn company and he needed to get into a better one, he said, there are no "better" companies, most are like that where ever you go. So now that I'm older I view things in a different light, so I would say, No I wouldn't get into it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've heard the argument if one enjoys a little porn themselves but wouldn't want our daughters involved or we ourselves involved ...this deems us on the par of a Hypocrite. I can only explain where I am coming from as some may see me in this light. But I surely am not alone on this one. 

No, I would not get into porn, as I personally only believe in "emotionally connected" sex (for myself >>> this means everything to me ~ Romance/ sharing deep intimacy with 1 person....like Lovesherman said here >> "*I could never do porn because I cannot separate love from sex*." Me -100%... so is the husband. 

This...however, does not mean that I judge those who engage in this sort of lifestyle or even job title.... if they can handle it separating the 2.... we all have our own enjoyments in life ~ none of us are the same ... I don't expect everyone to look through my intimacy lenses....if they have a fabulous body/ enjoy new & different partners / it's worth the $$ to them....& they can gracefully separate love from "just sex" (& on the job) - I am not standing here judging them.  I will even enjoy what they produce - if it is to my liking. 

In honesty...I can not sit here & say all Porn repulses me, I would be lying through my teeth... I do feel the majority of us get a little rise by laying our eyes on a hot looking body showing enthusiam & passion in the sexual (just as women enjoy an R rated love scene )...and most of us surely have some "fantasies" ...... I feel this is normal sexual behavior... not something to look down upon ourselves for...unless, of course, like many things.. an addiction/obsession springs forth & it interferes with our marriage & our Jacking to screen images over our partners. Horrendous NO NO. 

Me & my husband only enjoy Soft Porn, the sensual, the "one on one" romantic scenes....(a challenge to find mind you!)... My husband can't stand anything demeaning to a woman, No 3somes for us - or anything outside of 2 people enjoying the act .... he enjoys solo women. Our tastes are very mild in this way. It's been an enhancement to our sex lives even.

One of my favorite couples is Voodoo & his wife Nicole Sheridan ..They are HERE  - they are HOT together.. for a time I think they only engaged on screen with each other, which we thought was very sweet.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jamison said:


> There was/*is lots of drug use.* Abuse of all kinds, physical, mental, verbal etc,


^^^^ These are the thoughts I have while watching porn, which is why I don't watch it anymore. I know those people are so coked up, or whatever they are on.......and it's just a huge turn OFF for me.

Nope, not for me at all!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

nope.no drugs allowed on my sexy sitcom  no abuse,no drugs. It'll be a sex sitcom that mostly women will watch bc it has a plot and smart dialogue in addition to awesome sex scenes.

oh and cute clothes with awesome shoes.absolutely.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope sure wouldn't. Its not for me. Sex is between me and my wife not everyone else.

As far as why some people get into porn, I'm sure the reasons vary. I think money is part of it, but not as big as some people think.Some are probably lost souls, in search of love and attention they didn't get growing up. Trying to numb the hurt and pain and fill a void. Most who crave this, will do most anything to get it, and the money is just a plus in their lives. 

Many of the articles I have read about people in the industry or those who got out, never have I read a story where they say they got into it because they thought so highly of themselves and their self esteem was so awesome they just had to share their bodies by having sex with strangers for money. Most or sad/horrific stories of why they chose that profession. Most don't do it based on high self worth.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I've met with a couple of people involved with the industry, not in production or talent, they've all been, what's the word, repulsive.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I enjoy porn and I *might* have once thought about doing a 15 minute amateur video with someone I loved and respected but I wouldn't want to become a professional porn star and have sex with various "actors". And it's not that I judge them for their choices in life. I pay people to cook my food but I don't want to be a chef. I pay people to fix my car but I don't want to be a mechanic. I will pay to watch a porn movie and get off but I don't want ........ 

You get the idea.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

A buddy of mine thought he wanted to try it, then he got in there and stuff. And its not just him and the chick, lol, there were like 30 people running around in there, camera people, script(dont know why) light people, makeup, ect. He couldnt do it.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> nope.no drugs allowed on my sexy sitcom  no abuse,no drugs. It'll be a sex sitcom that mostly women will watch bc it has a plot and smart dialogue in addition to awesome sex scenes.
> 
> oh and cute clothes with awesome shoes.absolutely.


So kinda like Sex in the City only you're going to show the sex?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

CallaLily said:


> If you watch porn, and had a chance to be in it would you? I don't mean home movies you and your partner make really, but would you be in the porn in industry? Why or why not?


I would have to say "no" because my husband doesn't like me having sex with other men/women/shemales/fu*king machines/donkeys etc... you can see in porn these days.

He's funny like that ...rules, rules, rules...


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

No... While I partake in viewing porn, it is fantasy based. Some things should remain in fantasyland. 

Also, it is a script and actors. The fantasy is the ‘story’, not the ‘making of the movie’. Sort of like a good action zombie movie; I like to daydream about being a zombie fighter too... I don’t dream about acting in movie about zombie killing.

Make sense?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

No.

From a pure fantasy perspective I could imagine being a male stripper I suppose. But not a porn star. Hmmm. Did not know that about myself. Thanks.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Imagine getting paid to get laid!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> No, I would not get into porn, as I personally only believe in "emotionally connected" sex (for myself >>> this means everything to me ~ Romance/ sharing deep intimacy with 1 person....like Lovesherman said here >> "*I could never do porn because I cannot separate love from sex*." Me -100%... so is the husband.


So the question is, would you do porn with your husband? Like release the videos to the public for loads of cash?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I think the poster by the name of Jameson basically covered it.
But in addition to what he said,

Almost every porn star has herpes.
That is a FACT.

With respect to drugs, they can be found everywhere, not only in porn.

The poster who said that sex is really supposed to be an intimate act between two people was right IMO.
Acting in a porn flick is just one step further than casual sex,ONS and the 
" free love " lifestyle . 
The only difference is that you get paid.

I don't think one can seriously justify casual sex, ONS and condemn someone acting in a porn flick. Both of them are casual sex.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh, I'd rather fk my wife with onlookers in a swinger club then to have it filmed and sent all over the internet.


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

Well, I do admit to watching it from time-to-time when my boyfriend isn't around  But I'm very, very particular as to what I watch because a lot of it just turns me off.

As far as actually being in a porn video...no way. I can't even sleep with someone who's not my boyfriend. It's too uncomfortable and awkward for me :/ No way in hell could I bring myself do it with strangers, even for money.


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

As a man, no. I could easily make $50000 a year or better managing a fast food restaurant, using employees for satisfying sex, and still be pulling in more money and better sex than most male porn actors.

If I were a female, upper tier prostitute, I definitely would use my connections (protection) to find me a deal in the industry to secure the more than $250000 per year that many porn actresses get (by making several movies per year, public/private appearances, and prostitution) as a part time job.

BTW, I work for an accounting firm that has a few (legal) prostitutes and minor porn actresses as clients. The one that pulls in the most is a late-thirties, 100 kg plus, very big boobed actress/prostitute. She makes over $150000 per year in the US and EU. Aside from weight, she's healthier than most women you would meet.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

No I'm not a prostitute and I can't be bought. Humans should never be treated as commodities.

The pay isn't as good as people think. And abuse and rape is rife, as jamison mentioned on the first page. 
I won't even watch it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Men who are willing to do gay porn (and a lot of male actors do it) are the highest paid, I believe. Women make surprisingly little and are the most abused. Not worth it.

Besides... Us women can make porn all by ourselves... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

COguy said:


> So the question is, would you do porn with your husband? Like release the videos to the public for loads of cash?


 I asked my husband this before his leaving for work.... his reply was ...."No, because the wrong people would find it and disgrace & judge us". 

I would also add...I've never been one who cared about loads of $$.... I do care how other people view me /us ... To take something we shared emotionally ...yeah it's SEX, but it's private & vulnerably mushy too...then place it on display - that is an opening up to ridicule, bodies being analyzed, taking something precious to us & cheapening it somehow. 




> *Caribbean Man said*: The poster who said that sex is really supposed to be an intimate act between two people was right IMO.
> Acting in a porn flick is just one step further than casual sex, ONS and the " free love " lifestyle .
> 
> The only difference is that you get paid.
> ...


This is pretty much how I think ~ it kinda baffles me that many who defend casual sex before marriage have issues with a little porn. I, too, see it only a step further, engaging in something already justified as "normal human sexuality ~ OK" ... just now making some cash for it..

What is emotionally intimate about ONS's & casual sex ? Isn't this purposely putting our emotions in check... not caring that this man or woman we are connecting with in the heat of the moment will be gone the next day, find another to bed & forget who we are...in the name of Pleasure. 

I don't have the answers to women getting into this business because of abuse. But it would make sense to me...that if we continue to defend casual sex to the heights we do in this society.....these women take such messages to heart also....this is very conflicting... If they don't care for the man, or woman in the video, why would they care if the act was put on display - as it already holds little meaning to them.  

If we want to help these women out of such a lifestyle... I think we need to come from another place somehow. A society that applauds & condones casual sex will never put a dent in the porn industry. Judging them harshly when they are trying to change their lives is not the answer either - however... Also one can argue those of us who watch it is also not helping (me included- though I feel 90% of porn is degrading)... 

I think we're ALL part of the problem then. 

Raising our sons to Respect women, not use them for their own selfish pleasure, to control their lusts ...and our daughters to wait for love/ respect themselves ... is how I deal with this - not perpetuating it in my own circle of influence. 

Once someone grows into an adult, however, if they are still doing these things... I look upon it "as a choice". Many paths lay before us. You can't tell me these young women have never ran into someone who showed concern, wanting to help them get out of the business, a friend, a relative, etc. I can't look upon someone as a victim their entire existence. We never help people by allowing them to remain drowned in a "victim mentality". 

Crissy Moran -  ... a porn star my young son brought to my attention -because he found her story courageous - even though he enjoyed looking at her body (conflicting again)... Maybe more should follow her lead.....but she became a Born again christian. So go figure. 

Her story here >> Former Porn Star Crissy Moran Story


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here are some examples of Married couples who made their own porn that I did NOT find in bad taste... it is showing their







story, we rented a few of these & I found them enjoyable / interesting......We are not exhibitionists like this, but well... some are, I wouldn't look down on them for it. 

 Matt and Khym: Better Than Ever (Real People, Real Life, Real Sex series)

 Bill and Desiree: Love Is Timeless (Real People, Real Life, Real Sex Series):

Xana and Dax: When Opposites Attract (Real People, Real Life, Real Sex series):


----------



## CraigW (Jul 7, 2012)

I would do a porno for $10,000 but it depends on if I have to pay all at once. 

But being serious, I wouldn't for a number of reasons. 

I'm married
I don't need the money
It really doesn't appeal to me-It would be just another job and the last thing I need is to blur the lines of sex, love pleasure and work.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Not even any remote desire, even if I could get hard on demand like a porn actor. As much as I love sex I would hate to ruin it by making it a job. I won't fly for a living either, I love it too much to do that. Besides my religious beliefs would prevent it even if I wanted to. Porn that is, not flying.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Back when I was young, and watched some porn for pure T&A enjoyment, it didn't bother me and I didn't care or think about those peoples choices. But as I got older, the more I looked at it, the more I just felt sorry for them, and thought there was a certain sadness to them. Of course its still their choice. Just like its my choice to not get into that industry. Luckily there are organizations now that help those who want out to be able to get out, that feel they can't escape it on their own.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here are some examples of Married couples who made their own porn that I did NOT find in bad taste... it is showing their
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a huge porn watcher but when I do I really only like watching homemade stuff. I don't like seeing some juiced up dude penetrate a fake moaning ***** from 3 different angles in a well lit room. I like seeing two people who are passionate about eachother giving into the moment, doing things that normal couples do during sex. I know both people are really enjoying themselves, it's not an act.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I could never get into the porn industry. Just being a phone sex operator years ago was weird enough.

Just because someone may enjoy certain types of entertainment, it doesn't mean they want or need to do it themselves. 

I don't understand that way of thinking. Should everyone who watches football or tennis take up those sports?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When one thinks about it, Porn surely has it's RISKS, and big ones... like STD's and the toll it takes on you emotionally - disconnection in the sexual outside of work can affect many. 

I tuned into Dr Drew's Sex Addiction program on MTV a few yrs ago, right before joining TAM..... it had Penny Flame on there (a porn diva)...I listended to her sessions, pouring her heart out, how sex has become completely emotionless, ZERO feeling - this is why she had to get therapy...she wanted to FEEL again. 

Also a Rock Star who slept with unlimited 1000 + women/groupies at his disposal... he felt the same, it was a compulsion he couldn't stop -emotionless & unfullfilled it left him...he never had a real relationship with 1 woman. He knew he needed help. 

Every job has some risks that others would never want any part of... Like men who work in Contruction & Manufacturing are higher risk for Lung disease....Coalminers may never see the light of day- if a collapse. 

Race Car drivers / Hollywood stunt Men/Police man... Fishermen they say have the most dangerous job of all , Loggers, what about a Lion Trainer... Football Players are destroying their bodies.... Boxers = head injuries...Rock stars are destroying their hearing... but we are appreciative of what they offer, we enjoy their services. 

Over the Road Truckers/ Train Engineers sacrifice time with their families.... STD risks, Health sacrifices, Time sacrifices....higher Death risk. 

My husband could have taken a job that required getting his blood taken every so many months -due to heightened cancer risk -being around certain chemicals... Nope, not for us. That was a risk we was not willing to take --for extra $$.

I guess to each their own. IN the past porn stars died of Aids..John Holmes comes to mind. I believe they have new mandatory guidelines for testings. How strictly enforced -who knows! 

It would seem those who have 0 desire to marry - enjoy lots of sexual variety, have great bodies, have no moral hangups here & aren't shy in front of the camera -might make some great candidates for Porn. I am sure many more men fit that profile though...and the women come from a broken place. I do wonder about the men. Never looked into it. 

Then in due time, when aging is setting in....time for a new profession. 

My favorite (Emmanuel DelCour) went from this >>







to a Cooking show Chef >>


----------

